# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  اجمل فيلم شاهدته..............

## ajluni top

الله يمسيكم بالخير ويصبحكم بانوار النبي 
حبيت اشاركم واتمنى من الجميع المشاركه بموضوعي عن اجمل فيلم اجنبي شاهدته وشو اللي نال اعجابك فيه 


انا رح ابدا والصراحه كثير افلام اجنبيه عجبتني لكن اروعها الفيلم الرومانسي جدا  
the notebook 
طبعا الي عجبني فيه الوفاء للحبيب مهما كانت الظروف والتضحيه من اجله 
وهالفيلم بكاني كثير 
تمثيل : 
Ryan Gosling: قدم دور "نوح".
Rachel MacAdams: قامت بدور "آلي". 
إخراج:
Nick Cassavetes 
مقتبس عن: رواية The Notebook بقلم Nicholas Sparks

وهذا الفيلم حاصل على عدد كبير من الجوائز تتعدى العشره

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

فيلم اسمه chase   حضرته زمان  بس مش عارف مين بطله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا عجلوني ما حضرته بس شكله من الاخر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

أعظم فيلم رومنسي حضرتو .... a walk to remember  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ajluni top

a walk to remember فيلم رائع جدا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

افلام كثيره منها

lord of the ring


300

transporter 3

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_افلام كثيره منها

lord of the ring


300

transporter 3
_


 اكيد هذي الافلام روعه

----------

